# Mech mods exploding



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (3/3/16)

Hey Vapers,

So now it seems media is using videos of mechanical mods exploding to scare away people from vaping. Funny part is that they don't mention the fact that our industry has regulated mods as well.

It is really annoying that they spreading so much propaganda and only showing the select few idiots who have no clue about battery safety and are probably running a 0.10 ohm or lower build with a battery that can't handle such low ohms.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Krohlm (3/3/16)

People buy into scare tactics and a holier than thou attitude regarding other people's hobbies.

Those are pretty much my thoughts.

I always love the way how when a battery explodes.. We blame vaping. Cell batteries are not totally safe either..


----------



## CloudmanJHB (3/3/16)

My 2 cents really comes down to awareness, and making sure you understand what you are doing, secondly safety first there are loads of cheap batteries on the market, stay away from those and stick with a company that makes reputable batteries.

Mech mods are still popular and if that is your thing then make sure you understand the science behind it.

I have noticed the spike in these videos and unfortunately these things happen on any devices which use batteries, we have iPhones bursting into flames and it will always cause reputational damage whether its staged propaganda or an real occurrence, as the vaping community we can do our part by helping those around us and ensuring we hand down the safety knowledge which has been passed down to us , thus limiting the amount of these types of things happening.

I've had several people at work talk to me around the dangers and sometimes it feels like only the negative incidents are noticed, thats where we step in peeps...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cespian (3/3/16)

Another example thats been coming along for years:

"ALL Muslims are terrorists" since 911... how long has this rubbish been going on for? 

The media is dangerous, manipulative, vindictive and ruthless. All we can do is provide proper education about vaping, the positives and the negatives, and hope that people will listen... one person at a time. 

Its not just mech's exploding BTW... I think its just poor battery management... using old, crappy batteries, over drawing current etc. is bound to cause some rubbish in any device, be it a cellphone, mech, regulated mod, torch, whatever.

Its "newish", it scares people who don't like change, it threatens a multi-billion (if not trillion) industry (tobacco)... if someone "powerful" doesnt like it, the media will attempt destroying it. Such is life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (3/3/16)

I have never read any story of a Mech mod exploding in South Africa. if it was a regular occurrence, it would be publicised in the media here in RSA. So what if it explodes? Sh#t happens. if you didn’t adhere to the safety rules, you must pay the price. There are no pills for stupidity. That’s my opinion. I am also convinced that the big cigarette companies are behind all this negative propaganda.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harmlessguy (3/3/16)

Maybe it is just the cigarette companies trying to scare everybody. Creating false drama so that they will stay away, people will do anything if they see competition getting stronger and bigger.


----------



## zadiac (3/3/16)

As far as I know, there have been more accidents with regulated mods than mechs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/3/16)

Batteries in virtually any device stands a chance of going up in flames if mistreated. Batteries that are created in sub-standard conditions obviously have a higher chance of going boom earlier if their limits are pushed, like with vaping.

The big difference in the hype is the world's perception :

An iPhone causes a fire and media is up in arms. 
Finding is that user used an el-cheapo after-market charger. 
Apple states that it's important to use only authentic chargers ( Despite the fact that the current-limiting is built-in on the phone ?)
Happiness is restored to paradise.

A Dell notebook causes fire in passenger aircraft and media is up in arms.
Finding is that metal filings trapped in the insulation during manufacturing process causes fatigue and battery failure.
Batteries are recalled & replaced. Some people still likely still have the duds sitting in their ancient notebooks in attics
Happiness is restored to paradise.

A Tesla goes up in flames after crash and media is up in arms.
Tesla states that protective plate was ruptured and caused fire. 
Tesla states impeccable safety report from various tests, reiterates that chances of fire in crashes is minimal.
Happiness is restored to paradise.

A Tesla S burst into flames at charging station in Norway and local media is up in arms.
No-one else knows about it or seem to care.
Happiness never even left paradise



Vaper charges iStick that causes fire overnight and media is up in arms.
No investigation is done as to what the user might have done wrong.
Everyone and their dog publishes a non-related article about the dangers of vaping. This includes any and all gross pictures taken of everyone's wounds that was in the same ward as iStick user.
Everyone and their dog hunts for the next available vaper and preaches to them about the dangers of vaping
Families get close to breaking up as wifey reads this on a facebook page of a friend of a friend of a cousin once-removed, and vaping hubby has to know that he is endangering the future of all of humankind by vaping
Smokers tell nearby vapers to go stand in the far corner, as they do not want to be near stuff that may explode
All vape-related forums are up in arms as someone obviously ignored some basic safety precautions
Someone happens to read age-old article again, and shares it again to her 20000 friends
Rinse and repeat from point 2
Happiness is exiled from paradise

Battery blows up in man's pocket and media is up in arms
No investigation is done as to what might have gone wrong, despite the fact that he had it in there with his keys
Repeat everything that happened from the first event 10 years ago, as we are definitely going to be reminded about each incident.
Happiness remains in exile

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (4/3/16)

Waine said:


> I have never read any story of a Mech mod exploding in South Africa. if it was a regular occurrence, it would be publicised in the media here in RSA. So what if it explodes? Sh#t happens. if you didn’t adhere to the safety rules, you must pay the price. There are no pills for stupidity. That’s my opinion. I am also convinced that the big cigarette companies are behind all this negative propaganda.


 One of my buds brand new Aspire batteries vented after his 2nd hit, no warning, sizzling, nothing, he had a subtank nano on a steal punk mod, afterwards the coil did still fire, so coil setup (0.5) was fine will link in he pics, he had time to chuck it tho, so I won't by an Aspire battery ever. Have seen an Efest fire in a mech (forgot to lock device while in a motorcycle top box) to an extend where it melted the mech aswell as rda isolators and battery was still taking full charge and fully functional afterwards, so I trust Efest. I'm tryin these new Tesiyi ones this week, wish me luck


----------



## Puff&Pass (4/3/16)

Puff&Pass said:


> One of my buds brand new Aspire batteries vented after his 2nd hit, no warning, sizzling, nothing, he had a subtank nano on a steal punk mod, afterwards the coil did still fire, so coil setup (0.5) was fine will link in he pics, he had time to chuck it tho, so I won't by an Aspire battery ever. Have seen an Efest fire in a mech (forgot to lock device while in a motorcycle top box) to an extend where it melted the mech aswell as rda isolators and battery was still taking full charge and fully functional afterwards, so I trust Efest. I'm tryin these new Tesiyi ones this week, wish me luck


 
My bud's Mech after Aspire vent.


----------



## Greyz (4/3/16)

Puff&Pass said:


> One of my buds brand new Aspire batteries vented after his 2nd hit, no warning, sizzling, nothing, he had a subtank nano on a steal punk mod, afterwards the coil did still fire, so coil setup (0.5) was fine will link in he pics, he had time to chuck it tho, so I won't by an Aspire battery ever. Have seen an Efest fire in a mech (forgot to lock device while in a motorcycle top box) to an extend where it melted the mech aswell as rda isolators and battery was still taking full charge and fully functional afterwards, so I trust Efest. I'm tryin these new Tesiyi ones this week, wish me luck



The eFest batteries, particularly the 35A, made before November 2015 are all good but the newer ones seem to be only able to handle 10A.
This is potentially a very dangerous situation for some building for a mech....

Bad eFest 35A Batteries Source


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/3/16)

@Alex posted a harm reduction thread with all the real info on what is going down with battery manufacture. Struggling to find it in my phone now I will keep trying as I get a chance but scan the news section....


----------



## Waine (4/3/16)

I hope vaping enthusiasts read this thread and LEARN from it. It's good that we talk about this to dispel the negative reports in the media. I have certainly learned a lot form similar threads like this.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

